# Silvia v3 worth extra?



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi

Is the Silvia v3 really worth extra £120 extra over gaggia new baby? After wand replacement on baby it's 105 extra for Silvia.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Possibly not. Then again I wouldn't buy a new gaggia baby I'd go for a second hand classic at £100-140 probably already modded.

Try gaggiamanualservices on here.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Possibly not. Then again I wouldn't buy a new gaggia baby I'd go for a second hand classic at £100-140 probably already modded.
> 
> Try gaggiamanualservices on here.


I already own second hand classic which broke. Easy repair but at the moment I have no time and it has burning smell plus marks on inside so part of me wants upgrade.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

In my opinion neither are a substantial " upgrade" sivlia marginal improvement with a better wand and slightly bigger boiler same temp surfing issues though which the classic suffers from


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Why not pop up some pictures of the inside of your classic, show people where the markings are in relation to which part.

Really could be a simple cheap fix!


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

froggystyle said:


> Why not pop up some pictures of the inside of your classic, show people where the markings are in relation to which part.
> 
> Really could be a simple cheap fix!


I don't have time to fix myself and in order to send it to gaggiamanualservice I have to book time off work as I travel to London for work. No one at home can be around for delivery pick up. Plus it's not in best of condition so want replacement ideally.

I guess Silvia not worth it.

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

nekromantik said:


> I don't have time to fix myself and in order to send it to gaggiamanualservice I have to book time off work as I travel to London for work. No one at home can be around for delivery pick up. Plus it's not in best of condition so want replacement ideally.
> 
> I guess Silvia not worth it.
> 
> Thanks


I meant ask him if he has a reconditioned one to buy


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> I meant ask him if he has a reconditioned one to buy


I was replying to froggy.

Sorry

Already spoke to him and he getting classic in end of the week. I'll see if they are in good condition on the outside as well as in.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry just replied on the other thread.

If you already have a machine that's not 100% then Gaggiaservicemanual may even do a trade in on your knackered machine for a 'new' reconditioned one. Parts aren't cheap for a Classic.......Just a thought


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Sorry just replied on the other thread.
> 
> If you already have a machine that's not 100% then Gaggiaservicemanual may even do a trade in on your knackered machine for a 'new' reconditioned one. Parts aren't cheap for a Classic.......Just a thought


I can't post it back without taking day off work. I live away from work place. Don't trust royal mail special delivery and don't drive otherwise would take it to London with me and get it repaired.


----------

